# Radio a transistores (año del jopo)



## fredd2 (May 30, 2010)

Hola, me encontre una radio a transistores en la calle, la parte de la carcasa esta inmaculada al igual que la parte de componentes, ecepto por el problema que no funciona ajajaaj, a simple vista tenia los capacitores secos que por ser a pilas manejaban una tension de 1 Kw (para mi es increible) cambie todos y empezo a hacer un muy bajo zumbido y los transistores a calentar, (que se ven deben trabajar asi por el color del encabsulado), en la parte de audio tiene 3 transistores ck872 y "creo" para la parte de RF 3 2n482, los cuales no consigo los datasheet (por lo visto son de mediados de los 50), eso por un lado por otro lado hay unos transformadores que no se para que son por eso cargue tantas imagenes, alguien me pude dar una mano por donde empezar a revisar ya que el resto de los componentes esta bien, realmente me gustaria recuperarla sin modificar el circuito por que es una pequeña reliquia, aparte de algo personal ya hjjajaja.
Si algunas fotos estan de mas lo edito y las elimino, lo miso si requieren mas fotos, un abrazo grande y saludos!

http://img441.imageshack.us/i/optimizedsdc15554.jpg/http://img36.imageshack.us/i/optimizedsdc15555.jpg/http://img692.imageshack.us/i/optimizedsdc15556.jpg/http://img20.imageshack.us/i/optimizedsdc15557.jpg/
http://img101.imageshack.us/i/optimizedsdc15558.jpg/http://img718.imageshack.us/i/optimizedsdc15559.jpg/http://img171.imageshack.us/i/optimizedsdc15560.jpg/http://img576.imageshack.us/i/optimizedsdc15562.jpg/http://img17.imageshack.us/i/optimizedsdc15566.jpg/
http://imageshack.us


----------



## joakiy (May 31, 2010)

Muy interesante...

Primero de todo, no fumes tanto, que tienes la mesa llena de paquetes de cigarrillos y te vas a morir antes de arreglar la radio 

Segundo: las especificaciones del 2N482


> *2N482*
> 
> 
> Ge PNP Lo-Pwr BJT
> ...



Tercero; Algunas referencias cruzadas del 2n482:



> 2N482
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saludos.


----------



## lordfrac (May 31, 2010)

mmm que lindo que abra sido soldar todos esos componentes, es un lio


----------



## elosciloscopio (May 31, 2010)

> Primero de todo, no fumes tanto, que tienes la mesa llena de paquetes de cigarrillos y te vas a morir antes de arreglar la radio





encontrar el esquema será algo difícil, pero no se ve muy complicada de reparar


saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2010)

Los dos transformadores son de audio, el conectado al parlante es el de salida y el otro el excitador de los transisores de salida.

Del re jopo diría 

Está buena para restaurarla !

Saludos !


----------



## Eduardo (May 31, 2010)

fredd2 dijo:


> ...Si algunas fotos estan de mas lo edito y las elimino, lo miso si requieren mas fotos


En realidad no sirve ninguna.
Estan todas fuera de foco y lo que interesa, que es distinguir "algo" del circuito, no se ve en ninguna.

Tampoco se sabe la marca y modelo (si es que tiene) de la radio.  Porque si tiene tenes que empezar por ver si encontras el circuito en sitios de de coleccionistas.
Y si no tiene marca, buscar circuitos de radios de esa epoca y comparar, porque habia pocos diseños (Superton, Topeco) dando vueltas entre los de fabricantes semi-caseros.


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 1, 2010)

Jajaja, gracias por las respuestas, compro tantas cajas de cigarros por que me olvido donde las dejo despues van a apareciendo, marca no tiene son esas radios que fabricaban casi de manera casera justo buscando un diodo me encontre con esquemas similares, pero sin los trafo.De momento resolvi la parte de recepcion tenia los socalos donde apoyan los transistores azulfatados y un diodo 1n295 abierto, este ultimo es como los de silicio pero de papel, la parte de audio suena a medias un sonido muy pobre, pero no tuve mucho tiempo para revisar un poco mas.
No comprendi la funcion de los tranformadores, el que esta sobre el parlante es como las radio valvulares que no tenian iman permanente y aprobechaban el transformador mismo o estoy totalmente errado?.
Un fuerte abrazo y muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 1, 2010)

el transformador de audio esta porque la salida de audio en esa epoca era del tipo puhspull ,nunca vi un parlante sin iman
saludos


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 1, 2010)

Por hay es una burrada lo que digo, pero aca mismo tengo una radio valvular en la que el parlante la parte del iman no tiene fuerza (no atrae ningun metal) pero cuando se enciende le arrimas cualquier cosa y la atrae, es algo mas o menos parecido a la de la imagen por eso mi duda, un abrazo


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 1, 2010)

fredd2 dijo:


> ...No comprendi la funcion de los tranformadores, el que esta sobre el parlante es como las radio valvulares que no tenian iman permanente y aprobechaban el transformador mismo o estoy totalmente errado?.


Estás parcialmente errado --> El bobinado que reemplazaba al imán permanente era también la impedancia de filtro de la fuente. Pero este recurso sólo se usó en las valvulares hasta los años 40 (creo ).

La imagen adjunta es el circuito mas común de aquellas épocas. Los transformadores que ves son driver y salida de audio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Estás parcialmente errado --> El bobinado que reemplazaba al imán permanente era también la impedancia de filtro de la fuente. Pero este recurso sólo se usó en las valvulares hasta los años 40 (creo ).


 

Si *Eduardo* , exactamente así eran algunas radios "capilla" 

Saludos!


----------



## galandt (Jun 20, 2010)

Hola porfa sera q*UE* alguien me ayuda con el esquema de un radio fm q*UE* funcione con transistores!!!!
de esos del año q*UE* se invento la Pepa???
*POR*fa Saludos


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 20, 2010)

galandt dijo:


> Hola porfa sera q alguien me ayuda con el esquema de un radio fm q funcione con transistores!!!!
> de esos del año q se invento la Pepa???
> Xfa Saludos



Un poco mas de detalles de lo que queres, pero te comento que si buscas esos esquemas donde los transistores son viejos te vas a volver loco para buscarlos y en el mejor de los casos si los encontras te cobran lo que quieren.
Saludos


----------



## galandt (Jun 20, 2010)

Hola gracias *POR* responder mira tengo q*UE* presentar un radio FM q*UE* use transistores sin integrados, bueno algo q*UE* pueda encontrar facilmente encontre uno q*UE* uso un solo transistor me parecio facil chequenlo 
http://www.somerset.net/arm/fm_only_one_transistor_radio.html
Es hasta ahora el modelo mas facil de un radio si alguien tiene un esquema mejor se los agradeceria, y algun consejo para construirlo ya que me dijeron q*UE* los elementos tienen q*UE* ser muy exactos y las pistas de la placa finas para q*UE* no sumen resistencia igual con las bobinas unas exactas no se si alguien ya ha echo un radio FM q*UE* me aconseje Saludos!!!


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 20, 2010)

Asi es, las bobinas tienen que ser lo mas parecidas al los planos, para no tener que ir sacando o agregando vueltas, yo no uso impresos por que cuando los quise hacer algunos componentes no entraban aparte para ir corrigiendo es mas facil, fijate aca mismo hay un tuto sobre el metodo manhattan o si no en google, metodo manhatan o montaje feo o ugly, te va a acelerar mucho el trabajo.
http://www.unicrom.com/Tel_InterruptorSecreto.asp
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-receptor-fm-miniatura-regenerativo-16195/

No se en que frecuencia queres, pero si buscas aca mismo en el foro hay unos cuantos, con la ventaja de que sabes que funcionan, vas a encontrar a patadas en la red pero...
Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Ene 10, 2013)

Ya se que el post esta sin actividad hace bastante pero queria compartir estas imagenes con ustedes,espero les gusten.

Siguiendo con las reliquias observen lo que repare hoy!!!!! es una radio pulsera de finales de los 60,Se alimenta con una bateria de 9 v y la salida de audio no usa trafos,como el clasico spica!,
usa transistores de germanio,y en cuanto a sensibilidad y selectividad esta muy bien diseñada ya que desde el sotano del local en que trabajo ,en Mar del plata,en donde abundan tv encendidos ,computadoras,reactancias electronicas etc, pude captar radio carve de montevideo,Realmente una maravilla de receptor de Am ,evidentemente muy bien diseñado por la gente de matsuhita.

Que lo disfruten.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------

